
Particle raises $40M Series C to enable the Internet of Things - dcschelt
https://blog.particle.io/2019/10/30/particle-raises-40m-series-c/
======
mdorazio
Would like to see them use some of this to put out a LoRa board as an
alternative to cellular / WiFi.

